# New torque wrench



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Bought a new torque wrench from NAPA yesterday to to my clutch springs. Torqued the secondary nut,,,switched the wrench over to left hand started tightening the primary. Noticed it starting to get tight,no click,no click. So I stoped before doing anything stupid and checked the wrench. It doesnt work going left handed threads WTF!!!!!!! :aargh4::aargh4: NAPA will kindly refund my money this morning.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Harbor Freight sells a left hand click one. For pretty cheap.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

sears craftsman brand


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

masterofmud said:


> sears craftsman brand


I dont make that much $$$$  hahaha!


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

matco FTW !!!:rockn:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i bought one from advanced auto parts for $45


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks as if my luck has struck again cause I got the "bunk" one. LOL


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is a good brand/deal http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=231020856839&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I don't make that much $$$$  hahaha!


Oh, then I guess one like my 18" Snap-on would be a problem too 

I bought a 3/8" reversible from harbor freight and its not always spot-on so be careful.


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got the harbor freight one too and a few days ago when I was changing clutch springs it didn't feel like it was accurate so I stopped. I'm gonna end up spending some coin on a good one. It felt ok on right handed threads but left hand threads felt like I was torquing way more than 68 ft pounds on the primary.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on the eastwood 3/8 digital for 85 bucks, after reading some reviews it seems ok


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Josh82 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the eastwood 3/8 digital for 85 bucks, after reading some reviews it seems ok


How does the digital one work? Does it click or does it just show you the ft lb on it and you stop cranking on it?


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

10txram said:


> How does the digital one work? Does it click or does it just show you the ft lb on it and you stop cranking on it?




It beeps and has a light there is a link to it in my previous post on this thread


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my experance is you get what you pay for, when i worked with aircraft all our torque wrenches (along with other tools )had to be calabrated each yr, the cheapos would be off (not much1-3 lbs),but the mac t/w would be dead on yr after yr.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...I torque my clutches right to where my 3/8 Snap-On cordless impact goes "bap-bap-bap"..........


lol


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> ...I torque my clutches right to where my 3/8 Snap-On cordless impact goes "bap-bap-bap"..........
> 
> 
> lol


:haha: lol that's how I torque everything anymore but mines milwaukee


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a CDI Torque wrench; same folks that make the Snap-On line, fraction of the cost and same warranty.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

rmax said:


> my experance is you get what you pay for, when i worked with aircraft all our torque wrenches (along with other tools )had to be calabrated each yr, the cheapos would be off (not much1-3 lbs),but the mac t/w would be dead on yr after yr.


That makes me feel pretty good about my purchase 1-3 pounds off and probably used every day I won't use mine but a few times a year


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

All torque settings have a tolerance of usually 5%. So don't worry if your a pound off.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Josh82 said:


> That makes me feel pretty good about my purchase 1-3 pounds off and probably used every day I won't use mine but a few times a year


exactly if i were to need to buy them agian they would probly be harbor freight brand


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've had my snap on 3/8 and 1/2 for 14 years and never had one issue with them. The 3/8 needs to be re calibrated if I can ever track down a snap on truck. **** coast guard stopped buying from snap on trucks years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

had a coworker by one of them cheaper torque wrenches. brought it out to the snap on truck with a have a gauge to test how accurate they are it was set at 50 pounds and it was 10 pounds off. I have digital snap on torque wrenches one with an angle gauge. I love them to death only complaint is I don't dare take them in my service van in the winter I'm afraid of the temperature swing and condensation build up on the electronics.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> ...I torque my clutches right to where my 3/8 Snap-On cordless impact goes "bap-bap-bap"..........
> 
> 
> lol


That's usually how I roll, ON EVERYTHING.


----------

